# Acca



## dje00 (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone has link to any ACCA tuition provider and also study center in perth


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi dje00, 

Which ACCA do you mean since we have several places with those initials here?

Australian Centre for Contemporary Art
Association of Chartered certified accountants

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dje00 (Jun 19, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi dje00,
> 
> Which ACCA do you mean since we have several places with those initials here?
> 
> ...


Hi Kazy,
It is the Association of Chartered certified accountants, I really need help on that.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dje00 said:


> Hi Kazy,
> It is the Association of Chartered certified accountants, I really need help on that.


Here is the link to the Australian ACCA website
ACCA Australia & New Zealand

Hope that has the info that you are looking for.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dje00 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have checked the link, but they are not providing any lecture or tutorial center in Perth

Regards,
Dje00


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dje00 said:


> I have checked the link, but they are not providing any lecture or tutorial center in Perth
> 
> Regards,
> Dje00


Have you tried looking in search engines such as Google 
I don't think we have any members who are accountants and we only have a few members in Perth (and I'm in South Australia).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NelsonChen (Aug 29, 2008)

ACCA is not well know in Australia. Are you looking for work in Perth? I do not think there is any learning provider in Perth. If you are looking for work, Melbourne or Sydney is the better option because there is more accounting jobs from this two location as evident from seek website. Here most of big companies restricted to mining companies which is hard to break in unless you have local experience and completed CA or CPA from Australia. The only option is to self study if choose to relocated in Perth. I suggest you can contact ACCA Sydney office to check out for further information.


----------

